# Hurricane Sandy



## bczoom

Is heading up the east coast and will most likely turn left somewhere.  So far, they're not sure where yet.

Be careful out there.  Check your flashlights, gensets...  Don't forget to clean the leaves out of your gutters.

If you haven't already done so, get out your winter gear and clothes.


----------



## muleman RIP

Going out to run my generator for a while. One good thing is most all the leaves are off up here. Should be less tree damage. They are only calling for 39 for a daytime high Monday so if it stays rain it will be a cold rain.


----------



## luvs

is PA in the path~


----------



## muleman RIP

Last path I saw showed heavy snow(12"+) in WV and spreading north over you and Zoom. It is all in whether the cold dives in under the moisture from the south. So far they are still saying all rain up here, but I remember last Halloween.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> Last path I saw showed heavy snow(12"+) in WV and spreading north over you and Zoom. It is all in whether the cold dives in under the moisture from the south. So far they are still saying all rain up here, but I remember last Halloween.



Bill, where are you getting that forecast from ? I last heard it would be mostly a rain event here . Wet snow ,and trees that still have leaves is not a good thing when You add high winds .


----------



## Melensdad

I heard the Democrats are suing the National Weather Service for sending a hurricane up the east coast during the early voting period.


----------



## nixon

Melensdad said:


> I heard the Democrats are suing the National Weather Service for sending a hurricane up the east coast during the early voting period.



It's been dropped as the hurricane has agreed to make a hard left turn in solidarity with the DNC ,and MSM . I'm not Barack Obama , but He approves of this message .


----------



## muleman RIP

nixon said:


> Bill, where are you getting that forecast from ? I last heard it would be mostly a rain event here . Wet snow ,and trees that still have leaves is not a good thing when You add high winds .


That was on the weather channel right before noon. I think the snow out west will be coming in ahead of this one.


----------



## tiredretired

Predicting more wind than rain up here for the present time.  Watching this one real close.  Don't need another friggin Irene that's for sure.  

I picked up another generator yesterday as a backup.


----------



## Kane

If Sandy goes a bit south of NYC, it's gonna' be a mess in Manhattan.  Will it be an excuse for Obama to declare marshall law and postpone the election?


----------



## bczoom

Was just watching TWC and the current forecast has W. PA getting 6" of rain.  I'm going to go out and clean the ground drains (already did the gutters) and fire up the gensets.

Snow should be to our South.  WV and maybe Washington county in PA.


----------



## Doc

Dang, the winds and rains are supposed to get us to.  I took our houseboat out of the water last weekend, thank goodness but the boat club has Nov 3rd scheduled for dock removal day.  Lots of docks to take out.   We could handle the rain here but if yous guys in PA get 6 inches in the Pittsburgh area that will all come right down the Ohio river and will probably be affecting our water level and  river current so that removing docks will be a challenge.    Should be interesting to say the least.
BC, my gutters could stand a cleaning, what do ya say?   Come on down.   (I'll give ya a pen.)


----------



## muleman RIP

They are saying Virginia and WV will get hammered in the mountain areas. Jim S may need a shovel crew. The wild part is that is the area that got hit hard last year at this same time. When I got Bobcat's truck there were branches and trees down everywhere.


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> BC, my gutters could stand a cleaning, what do ya say?   Come on down.   (I'll give ya a pen.)


A pen to clean gutters? 

I put a ladder to the roof and climb up with my backpack blower.  Walk the edge of the roof and the leaf blower rips through everything in the gutters.  Each building has over 100' of gutter and including getting up and down the ladder it didn't take more then 3-4 minutes per building.

Fired up 4 gensets and all ran fine.  Ground drains are cleared.  Now I'm taking the kids to the basement to clean up their crap so I have clear paths to the electric panel and such.


----------



## Big Dog

Melensdad said:


> I heard the Democrats are suing the National Weather Service for sending a hurricane up the east coast during the early voting period.



No, they're thanking Sandy for keeping Benghazi out of the news!


----------



## muleman RIP

It is supposed to dump a LOT of snow on the hills of WV. Still saying all rain up here.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> I heard the Democrats are suing the National Weather Service for sending a hurricane up the east coast during the early voting period.





Big Dog said:


> No, they're thanking Sandy for keeping Benghazi out of the news!


----------



## tommu56

I made the 400 mile round trip for generators and gas cans 
tied all the porch stuff down the basement is getting cleaned just in case.

I hope Muleman gets all the trees off the road to the cabin.
We will be up in 2 weeks it will give you some time to clean it up!

tom


----------



## muleman RIP

Heck, you better hope they don't wash out. I know the new gasline close to here will. As for the trees I don't think it will be that bad. They keep changing our forecast temps and the snow is now off the forecast. All subject to change. Like a woman. We have an old friend for many years who's name is Sandy....May have to call her tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy

Its sure not looking good for most of you on the East coast and inland even further.   All I can say is take heed of the warnings and stay safe, our thoughts and prayers are with all of you.


----------



## muleman RIP

Latest path shows the center of the storm coming right over us. And now the snow is back in the forecast. Good time to load the boiler and stay inside.


----------



## squerly

My side of NC is predicting snow tomorrow.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well the wind sure has arrived. We are getting gusts over 45 mph and it is driving the rain hard against the patio doors. Leaves are flying around from the few trees that still had some. The real heavy rain is still a few hours away.


----------



## luvs

went to 'da bar & we spent quite a few chit-chatting over this weather. the storm- it's closin' in soon, here. i'm so shivery, & the leaves cannot decide whether to gather 'er gutter. 
they're prepped, there. i've food, drinks, litter, t.p., soaps, & quite a few gallons of h2o. gettin' my phones prepped, then usin' them as i see fit. 
they postponed trick-'er-treat until nov. 3rd.

glad i know of the sorta-hidden tunnels here-
pathways from 1 section to the other. if very many places stay open, i'll have a path to 'em. i dread the thought of loss of utilities. i'm pourin' gallons of h20 fer tig/babbit. other than that, my segement of 'da city tends to be on weather ails, now.


----------



## FrancSevin

I drove all the way to Connecticut and did not bring a generator.

Got here Saturday and found that not one exist for sale within 200 miles. Worse, I found that my son does not have one.  We are on the list for one coming in to two different Sears stores but now, that delivery seems unlikely.

I have a complete home backup 5500 watt system, pre-wired sub panel and interruption switch ready to install, back in St Louis but noooooo! We had to bring the big Brush cutter to clear some land for the kids.  Like i'm gonna work outside in this crap.


Way to go Franc


----------



## joec

Sounds like you guys from the northern states don't know how to deal with a hurricane if you waited to now to prepare. Good luck for those in the path as I'm sure this will be a nasty storm to say the least.


----------



## tommu56

muleman said:


> Heck, you better hope they don't wash out. I know the new gasline close to here will. As for the trees I don't think it will be that bad. They keep changing our forecast temps and the snow is now off the forecast. All subject to change. Like a woman. We have an old friend for many years who's name is Sandy....May have to call her tomorrow.




At least the road up from 287 will be good it is a super highway (paved all the way to the top) compared to the dirt road before the gas guys got here then trek across the top to my place.


----------



## bczoom

joec said:


> Sounds like you guys from the northern states don't know how to deal with a hurricane if you waited to now to prepare. Good luck for those in the path as I'm sure this will be a nasty storm to say the least.


You're either prepared for "things" or your not.  We get about as many hurricanes in Pittsburgh as you get in Lexington.  As already mentioned, all I had to do was check the gutters and drains for blockage from leaves.  Whether we get 5" of rain or 5' of snow, people are either ready, or not.


----------



## muleman RIP

I did go down and fill up the Prius... That is about all the prep I needed to do. We live in prep mode up here.


----------



## joec

bczoom said:


> You're either prepared for "things" or your not.  We get about as many hurricanes in Pittsburgh as you get in Lexington.  As already mentioned, all I had to do was check the gutters and drains for blockage from leaves.  Whether we get 5" of rain or 5' of snow, people are either ready, or not.



Yes bczoom but then I've lived in Lexington for only 10 years with most of my life in South Florida where I was born, raised and family grew up. There hurricanes are a way of life as they only have two seasons summer and hurricane. A little more to being prepared though when it comes to power, food water etc for a few weeks possibly and perhaps longer in a large city like Pittsburgh or New York for example. Keep in mind you probably can't run to the corner store to by food or gas with no power.


----------



## luvs

joec said:


> Sounds like you guys from the northern states don't know how to deal with a hurricane if you waited to now to prepare.QUOTE]
> 
> we get storms. so they're in different forms. us northern ppl get pelting rain, snow/blizzards, sleet, ice storms, hail, freezing rain, slush, & other not-so-pleasant weather. so, we buy necessities- food & boots, salt & beverages-, rather than buy into paranoia. depends where u reside. they'll often have stuff clear by morning here & when not- u call a pal to shovel, plow, take u somewhere, & keep a stash of items.
> & the $$-minded thrive on the unprepared- open 24/7, restaurants, grocers- 1 reason further that i stay here.


----------



## muleman RIP

I just went out and loaded the wood boiler. This wind is crazy and driving the rain so it stings like hell. We are at 38 degrees and the greenhouses will take a bunch of heat in this wind. Will see what it looks like tomorrow unless the power goes out.


----------



## FrancSevin

Wind has tickled our power here on northeast CT.  Internet went down for a while. Now, that was serious.

From the looks of it,we will not need the generator.   if power goes, My Dodge truck inverter will handle the furnace and one frig.  Other inverters I brought will run computers and a TV for two days off batteries.

250 gals of fresh water and plenty of canned food. two canisters of Propane for the stove and plenty of firewood.

Sorry to disappoint JoeC but we northerners were prepared. We live in tornado ally. Hurricanes are nothing in comparison.  

 Just wish I had brought the Gen system so my invalid son and his family didn't have to worry.


----------



## muleman RIP

They just killed all the power on the islands around NYC and lower Manhattan.Surge is breaking over some of the islands as the tide comes in.


----------



## joec

My point folks is a hurricane comes with up to a weeks advanced warning and it you aren't prepared it only means two things, you don't listen or you can't for some other reason such as a you have no choice in the matter such as no means to get ready.


----------



## FrancSevin

joec said:


> My point folks is a hurricane comes with up to a weeks advanced warning and it you aren't prepared it only means two things, you don't listen or you can't for some other reason such as a you have no choice in the matter such as no means to get ready.



On that we agree.  It is why tornadoes are far more dangerous than Hurricanes.  

Katrina had two weeks warning for the Gulf region and at least five days for New Orleans.  Not one soul should have died in that city.


----------



## tiredretired

Just had a gust of 41 MPH, very little rain so far and have set a new record low for barometric pressure since I have been monitoring it.  Not bad so far as we routinely get gusts here over 40.  The brunt seems to be going south of us and that is fine with me.


----------



## JEV

Generator tested and plenty of fuel stocked in for it, and both vehicles  are full. Plenty of ammo stocked in for 9mm, .40 cal and .45 ACP, just in case. All batteries are at full charge including the UHF/VHF handheld  ham radio and backup battery which can be connected to the rooftop  antenna for additional range if needed. No worries here if the cell  towers drop out, because we have our local ARES (Amateur Radio Emergency  Services) network activated. 

Extra sump pump staged if the primary goes out, and high water alarm  tested so I know if the pump fails. They are predicting high winds at  50mph+ for tonight and tomorrow, with waves on Lake Erie topping 20 feet  from the north. Very unusual for NE Ohio to see waves this high, but  its a very unusual storm.

Hope everyone has prepared well, and we will back to normal before you know it.


----------



## squerly

joec said:


> There hurricanes are a way of life as they only have two seasons summer and hurricane.



LOL, how well can I relate!


----------



## luvs

hefty gusts/rain here. they're early, tho were fully expected. that wind is whistling. glad they clean my block so promptly.


----------



## nixon

Nothing exceptional here .The trees are moving around fairly well . The only thing that concerns me is that the soil is getting close to saturation . That means trees will come down due to root ball failure .
On edit ,it's trying to snow !


----------



## muleman RIP

We have actually warmed up to 41 right now. Warmest it has been all day. Still beating rain from the north.


----------



## Kane

*I knew it, Hurricane Sandy Blamed On Gays, Obama By Preacher John McTernan                                     *
         Posted: 10/29/2012 10:47 am EDT                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   





The Eastern seaboard may have yet to experience the full wrath of Hurricane Sandy,  but one right-wing Christian preacher is already pointing the finger at  the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) community. 

  In a wordy and occasionally rambling blog  on his website, chaplain John McTernan seems to link Hurricane Sandy  (and a number of other recent weather-related trends and natural  disasters) on LGBT people and President Barack Obama's recent backing of  marriage equality. 

  "God is systematically destroying America," McTernan writes. "Just look at what has happened this year."

  Calling Sandy "the most powerful hurricane on record" that "could do  catastrophic damage to the entire Northeast," McTernan adds, "Obama is  100 percent behind the Muslim Brotherhood which has vowed to destroy  Israel and take Jerusalem. Both candidates are pro-homosexual and are  behind the homosexual agenda. America is under political judgment and  the church does not know it!"

  In a second blog titled "Hurricane Sandy and the Election,"  he said of Romney, "Yes, he is a big time pro-homosexual supporter to  the point he will keep open homosexuality in the military; he wants  homosexuals in the Boy Scouts; and he wants more open homosexuals in the  Republican Party." 

  Earlier this year, McTernan similarly linked Hurricane Isaac with the LGBT community, pointing to the fact that the life-threatening storm coincided with Southern Decadence, New Orleans' "Gay Mardi Gras."

"New Orleans is still hosting Southern Decadence with open homosexuality manifesting in the streets of the city," he wrote in a blog.  "It could be that God is putting an end to this city and its  wickedness. The timing of Hurricane Isaac with Southern Decadence is a  sign that God’s patience with America’s sin is coming to an end."


----------



## squerly

3 foot of water inside the NY stock exchange!


----------



## EastTexFrank

squerly said:


> 3 foot of water inside the NY stock exchange!



Glad that it's not just the housing market that's underwater.  It's almost like payback.  

Stay safe out there.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looked at the radar.. the map showed damaging winds north of Portland, Maine heading toward Vermont.
Jersey, New York and Delaware seem to be at the bottom end of it all.

Pittsburgh is getting hit right now.
We've got a hot mess of snow and freezing rain heading in this direction.
The winds are gusting to 50 mph.


----------



## JEV

LOVE is hearing the sump pump cycling on and off during this storm. A welcome sound when the wind wakes you up at 2:30 a.m.


----------



## Doc

Blinding snow here this morning.  Supposed to change to rain by 9am.   The ground temp is above freezing so at least the snow is not sticking to the ground or roads.   It's been raining now for 4 days straight and supposed to continue through tomorrow.


----------



## Ice Queen

Thinking of you all and wishing you safe and well.


----------



## bczoom

First light shows things are OK here.  Creek is flowing strong but staying within the banks.  Basement is dry and so far (from the confines of the house), I don't see any trees down.


----------



## muleman RIP

Things appear to be intact here as well. Have not ventured out of the house yet. Sure blew a lot last night and made it hard to sleep.


----------



## Big Dog

We didn't even lose power, still gotta worry about the wind and the trees though! The  one time I actually go out of my way to get ready (Usually caught off  guard like this Summer), nothing happens ........... I'm so use to  fighting a generator to start or low on fuel and booze!


----------



## Cowboy

I'm glad to here that some of you didn't have much damage or lose power so far. I have been following the reports since last night and amazed at how so many have been effected by this storm & its not even close to being over yet. 

Ya'll stay safe and you will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FrancSevin

We are fine here.  I get to start on the garage door changes for the wheel chair access from the house.

Killingsly CT will have Halloween after all.  Combined with no school.

The kids are happy about that.


----------



## tiredretired

Dodged a bullet up here as well.  Highest recorded wind gust on my property was only 41 MPH.  I record worse than that during a summer T-storm.  Less than an inch of rain, but I did set a new record with the lowest barometric pressure in the short time I've been recording that.  29.22 inches. Barometer is back on the rise now.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been blowing, raining and snowing since late last night.
Right now there is a dusting of patchy snow on the ground, with a mix of everything coming down.


----------



## muleman RIP

Other than an abundance of puddles everywhere things here are just fine. I was sweating the greenhouses they way thing were flying around last night but no broken windows or roof panels. Neighbor says his back pond is filled up and overflowing and the spring is now running strong. So some good comes out of all this mess.


----------



## luvs

looks clear. jus' took a peek & there's so many leaves, is rainy here & there, & i'm shiverin'. so we fared rather well, i say.


----------



## Gatorboy

Lost power for about 6 hours yesterday evening.  Used generator to backfeed into house.   8.5-inches of rain since 7a yesterday and it's still raining.   Sump pump running often.


----------



## SShepherd

good greif....howling wind, woke up to 1" of sleet !! Who da'thunk we'd get a hurricane in michigan!!??


----------



## bczoom

SShepherd said:


> good greif....howling wind, woke up to 1" of sleet !! Who da'thunk we'd get a hurricane in michigan!!??


You didn't get a hurricane.  You got sleet. 

Be careful on that crap.


----------



## Kane

Way too many Parishes and Wards of New Orleans were totally pillaged after Katrina, with instances of extreme violence.  To my knowledge, there are no reports of looting or conflict along the Jersey Coast, Manhattan or Long Island, regardless of threats conspired on Twitter.  It makes one wonder ...

hmmmm
.


----------



## muleman RIP

The temp has dropped dramatically in the past 3 hours. Down to 34 now and they have snow in the forecast off and on for the next 3 days.


----------



## BRGTold

Went yesterday to help change out a fueloil tank.. 32*-45* with the wind about the same speed..wind chill was 22* i think..This place was Haunted..old farm house.lol..Three old tanks on a concrete block saddle that had to be removed by hand...6ft. in the air...new tank didn't show up yesterday..so had to go back today..still cold as hell..with wind close to 50mph..couple in the house was in there 80s  ..and been there forever..but there fired now...


----------



## tommu56

my normal ride of 1/2 hour to work took an hour and 1/2 because of closed roads trees down the Eastgreenville and Pennsburgh both have no power  our plant is fed by the high tension lines and still has power  so that means work go's on.
At home we didn't loose power some water in the sump pump hole not enough to kick pump on though.

here is a link to some sandy pictures

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/10/hurricane-sandy-after-landfall/100396/



be safe all 



tom


----------



## 300 H and H

TiredRetired said:


> Dodged a bullet up here as well. Highest recorded wind gust on my property was only 41 MPH. I record worse than that during a summer T-storm. Less than an inch of rain, but I did set a new record with the lowest barometric pressure in the short time I've been recording that. 29.22 inches. Barometer is back on the rise now.


 
TR,

Interstingly the cold front came through Iowa with a near tie for deepest low here @ 28.70 inches. The record low preasure since I have kept rack is 28.55 inces in March of 2009. We had a three day snow storm with that one...Wind speeds here with this latest mega low were in the 40-50 MPH range.

Boring here. We get the same every day, till that hurricane gets rolling out of the way....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Kane

Somebody in a position of responsibility is now looking for another job.  What an idiot.


----------



## pirate_girl

The winds have calmed down to hovering around the 18-20 mph mark.
Looks like she's moved southeast, but still swirling around.
The ground is soaked, I had dead leaves all over my car this morning and the skirting had blown off my house on the north side.
A neighbour came over and tucked it back in for me.
Taking Gretchen out to potty is taxing because her shortie legs sink down in the grass and she doesn't like cold.
I've been warming a towel in the dryer to wrap her in after.


----------



## Kane




----------



## Galvatron

I am confused...

why is sandy being spoke of in a way that it was worse than Katrina???

Katrina facts....

Fatalities	1,833 confirmed
Damage	$108 billion (2005 USD)
(Costliest hurricane in US history
Areas affected	Bahamas, South Florida, Cuba, Louisiana (especially Greater New Orleans), Mississippi, Alabama, Florida Panhandle, most of eastern North America

are the media hyping Sandy or are memories of Katrina forgotten....maybe i am missing something.


----------



## Cowboy

Galvatron said:


> I am confused...
> 
> why is sandy being spoke of in a way that it was worse than Katrina???
> 
> Katrina facts....
> 
> Fatalities    1,833 confirmed
> Damage    $108 billion (2005 USD)
> (Costliest hurricane in US history
> Areas affected    Bahamas, South Florida, Cuba, Louisiana (especially Greater New Orleans), Mississippi, Alabama, Florida Panhandle, most of eastern North America
> 
> are the media hyping Sandy or are memories of Katrina forgotten....maybe i am missing something.


 I could be wrong, but from my understanding Katrina was more about the dikes failing then actual hurricane damage.


----------



## bczoom

Fatalities were worse in Katrina.  Lots of reasons for that one.

Damage costs for Sandy haven't been determined yet.

Areas affected started the same (Bahamas, S. FL, Cuba) but when Sandy came onshore in New Jersey, it's hitting a very densely populated area of the USA.  New York City alone is over 20 times the size of New Orleans in terms of population.


----------



## Kane

Galvatron said:


> I am confused...
> 
> why is sandy being spoke of in a way that it was worse than Katrina???
> 
> 
> are the media hyping Sandy or are memories of Katrina forgotten....maybe i am missing something.


Katrina laid waste to a bunch of poor folks in the South.  Sandy clobbered the liberal elite, smack dab in the home of the liberal media complex.

And you ask why all the hype?
.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Kane said:


> Katrina laid waste to a bunch of poor folks in the South.  Sandy clobbered the liberal elite, smack dab in the home of the liberal media complex.
> 
> And you ask why all the hype?
> .



And that's the truth!!!!


----------

